# Amano Shrimp - 2 dead



## PlantedTank (Apr 15, 2016)

Hi,

Recently purchased 5 young Amano Shrimp.

Put them in a planted 9 gallon. In the first two weeks I have lost 2 of the five.
Only other tank mates are 2 Siamese Algae Eaters

Water Parameters
PH 6.8 
Temp 76
Ammonia 0
Nitrite 0
Nitrate 5-10ppm

Should I be worried or given that these parameters are (to the best of my knowledge) good for Amano, maybe just chalk it up as natural loss?


----------



## kolegrundy92 (May 9, 2016)

Siamese algae eaters are preditorial after they mature. They will gobble up small amano shrimp no problem! 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------

